# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  One Cast, multiple use damage spells

## Yogibear41

Looking for spells that can be used several times per single casting to deal damage.  Such as spells like Call Lightning/Call Lightning Storm, Darkfire, and Flame Sands.

----------


## ahyangyi

Ah, does Flaming Sphere count, in your opinion?

----------


## loky1109

Light of Lunia, Light of Mercuria, Light of Venya.

----------


## ciopo

Produce flame

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

I hear _energy conversion_ is quite nice. Use lots of metapsionic feats to boost it up, then use things like (Greater) Psionic Shot when you actually fire the rays of energy.

Also, _gemstone breath,_ from Dragon Magic. Similar to above with the metapsionic feats, except you can use metabreath feats on it instead.

----------


## spectralphoenix

Chill Touch, Energy Spheres, Prismatic Eye. Stuff like Spiritual Weapon or Mordenkainen's Sword, depending on how you count it.

A spell that powers a damaging reserve feat, from a certain point of view.

----------


## Maat Mons

Scalding Touch, from Magic of Eberron.

----------


## bekeleven

Cloud of Knives. You can fire a dagger each round as a free action.

Quoth CaptnQ, on the subject of Persistent spell:



> A +6 level adjustment to have a free action attack available to you any time you want to use if for 24 hours. Add extended for 48 hours in a 9th level spot. Cast 4 8th level and 4 9th at 20th level, then the next day cast 4 8th and 4 9th but still have the 4 9th for the day before next thing you know, you got 12 free action attacks a round. You are surrounded by a cloud of knives you can barely see through, but the mental image is there. You might want to use invisible spell, just so you dont scare the crap out of everyone. Or maybe you dont. What better way to let the world know you are having a bad day then to be surrounded by a cloud of knives as you sit down at the bar. Casually shoot things with knives whenever the desire pops into your head. Make knife art on the wall. Hold doors open for ladies by putting a knife in the dirt propping the door open. I assume the knives disappear a few rounds after being thrown, but maybe they dont. Give out free knives to your friends. Use a knife that has your face on it so you can hand out your signature weapon to every child you meet like the Lone Ranger and his silver bullets. I know I trash this metamagic feat, but I think I finally found a spell I would match this feat with.

----------


## eBarbarossa

BLACK BLADE OF DISASTER
(with a name like that, you always have to write it in capitals)

----------


## aglondier

snapdragon-fireworks is one of my all-time 1st level favourites.

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

> snapdragon-fireworks is one of my all-time 1st level favourites.


That might be okay as a cantrip, but why the hell is it a level 2 bard spell, when bards _specialize_ in that kind of thing?

----------


## Vaern

> BLACK BLADE OF DISASTER
> (with a name like that, you always have to write it in capitals)


I'm surprised you didn't also mention SPHERE OF ULTIMATE DESTRUCTION while you were at it

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

> I'm surprised you didn't also mention SPHERE OF ULTIMATE DESTRUCTION while you were at it


Fear the Sphere.

----------


## aglondier

> That might be okay as a cantrip, but why the hell is it a level 2 bard spell, when bards _specialize_ in that kind of thing?


I generally play wizards or sorcerors so it never really came up...sucks to be them, I guess...

----------


## RSGA

> That might be okay as a cantrip, but why the hell is it a level 2 bard spell, when bards _specialize_ in that kind of thing?


Because it lets them charge more when selling it as a spellcasting service? Or in other forms of contract, be worth more consideration as fitting a specialist. I'm not being completely serious here, but not entirely joking.

----------


## ahyangyi

This spell does 1d4 damage _per round_, has long range, and technically does AoE damage despite the AoE being a small one. It's objectively much better than any cantrip.

As for bards getting it as a level 2... anyways, I don't think fire spells are a bard thing except for Flame Dancer. I think one should be able to persuade their DM to lower the spell level to 1 when they are actually playing a Flame Dancer though.

----------


## eBarbarossa

> I'm surprised you didn't also mention SPHERE OF ULTIMATE DESTRUCTION while you were at it


Would have been too much awesome for one post. :-)

----------


## Fero

Based on your example I understand that you are looking specifically for ranged damage spells that you can retarget or move round to round.  Some additional examples include: Flamimg Sphere, Many Jaws, Defenstrating Sphere, various "Bigby's" spells, Ball Lightning, Sonic Rumble (I think), Boreal Wind, Fire Spiders, Glorious Master of the Elements, Whirlwind of Teeth, Water Spout Lightning Ring, and Crushing Fist of Spite. 

What is your goal for these spells?

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

I like the shadowcaster's Umbral Touch. Yeah, it's not quite a spell, but you can put it in a wand or in a drow house insignia, so who cares?

----------


## Yogibear41

> Based on your example I understand that you are looking specifically for ranged damage spells that you can retarget or move round to round.  Some additional examples include: Flamimg Sphere, Many Jaws, Defenstrating Sphere, various "Bigby's" spells, Ball Lightning, Sonic Rumble (I think), Boreal Wind, Fire Spiders, Glorious Master of the Elements, Whirlwind of Teeth, Water Spout Lightning Ring, and Crushing Fist of Spite. 
> 
> What is your goal for these spells?


Basically two fold:  be more or less able to use 1 spell to fight 1 monster(for longer adventuring days), and I have an ability that boosts the damage on spells so lots of multi use spells go from mediocre damage to respectable damage.

----------


## ahyangyi

> Basically two fold:  be more or less able to use 1 spell to fight 1 monster(for longer adventuring days), and I have an ability that boosts the damage on spells so lots of multi use spells go from mediocre damage to respectable damage.


Ah, so "dividing the damage over many rounds" are not a requirements? Then Magic Missile and Scorching Ray are probably your early staples.

And Acid Arrow is also worth mentioning.

----------


## Fero

> Basically two fold:  be more or less able to use 1 spell to fight 1 monster(for longer adventuring days), and I have an ability that boosts the damage on spells so lots of multi use spells go from mediocre damage to respectable damage.


If you are looking to use 1 spell per fight, I feel like Many Jaws is the best choice ( at least for arcane).  The damage is decent and can hurt most foes.  You can retarget the damage round to round (and even divide it among foes).  Importantly, it is level 3 so you can scale the damage up with lesser metamagic rods, Empowered spellshards, Mark of the Enlightened Soul, etc.

----------


## Rebel7284

> Basically two fold:  be more or less able to use 1 spell to fight 1 monster(for longer adventuring days), and I have an ability that boosts the damage on spells so lots of multi use spells go from mediocre damage to respectable damage.


Power Word Pain is known for its ability to do MASSIVE damage if you're patient enough or can run away fast enough.  :Small Wink: 

Lesser rods of extend are also pretty cheap, even at fairly low levels, so picking up one of those and then dealing an average of 20d6 from a first level slot is nifty, although probably overkill.

Of course it loses some utility once you regularly start facing opponents with more than 50HP, but that takes a few levels (around CR 5)

----------


## ShurikVch

_Dragon Breath_?

----------


## Fero

> _Dragon Breath_?


Ooh, Dragon Breath.  I forgot about that one.  Dragon Breath is an amazingly powerful abd versatile spell.  Also, you can persist it and share ot with your familiar/s.

----------


## ShurikVch

_Eye of the Beholder_ (_Book of Vile Darkness_)

_Fiery Eyes_ (_Complete Arcane_)

_Prismatic Eye_ (_Spell Compendium_)

----------


## MaxiDuRaritry

How about summoning and calling spells? Those can deal damage repeatedly for the spell's duration (or until the critter is murderized).

How about set-and-forget spells? Basically, any damage spell with a duration other than Instantaneous, such as _wall of fire._ And even Instantaneous [creation] spells would qualify, such as one that creates a sword or poison or something that can harm enemies well after the spell is cast.

Both of those open up a lot of potential.

----------

